# Masks Everywhere



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Mask wearing had gotten pretty slack around here. At the grocery store this morning, all the employees were properly wearing their masks and all their suppliers were wearing masks. About 50% of customers were also wearing masks. I went to Lowes and the same thing. It seems people are getting worried again.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The stores out here are asking people to mask up again. I do so as a courtesy, I do not really care any longer: at this point I think that people either will or will not get it


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

And more than half of mask wearers are wearing cloth masks that "science" states doesn't do diddly...Just the same as staying 6 feet apart - How many people do you see doing that any more or hear of it?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Still very few masks here. Mostly older folks. I figure they either have health issues or, like most old folks, don't get out much and religiously watch the evening news.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

My County has recommended masks again about two weeks ago.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Was told not many masks in town and no requirements to use them. Only ones seen with them were older people.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

poppy said:


> Still very few masks here. Mostly older folks. I figure they either have health issues or, like most old folks, don't get out much and religiously watch the evening news.





no really said:


> Was told not many masks in town and no requirements to use them. Only ones seen with them were older people.


I'm old and I only wear a mask when required or as a courtesy if I will be face to face with someone, but I do a nasal flush when I get home to try to kill any virus I may have breathed in.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Nothing has changed here. I would say about 2-3 % are mask wearers. If you go into the county seats, maybe 20%. Into Madison, about 40%. I don’t go into places like Madison unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Horse feathers.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

masks have always been worn here ever since the start except for a few that are breaking the law when they dont wear them. there for awhile we didn't have hardly any and the rules were relaxed regarding how many allowed in restaurants etc. but now the count is soaring since that party at the university. and rules apply again. i dont know which because i only go to the grocery store and that's early in the morning. i think the count yesterday was over 300. 

i didn't know cloth masks didn't work. until my son told me last night. that's what i have been wearing for a couple years. knock on wood i didn't get anything. on the other hand i didn't believe masks work anyway but i wore them so as not to break the law. i do have plenty of those blue and white ones which he said are safe. i dont see the difference myself. i use to wear one with a liner also but guess i'll have to change. 

a lot of people have spent quite a bit of money on those cloth ones. i have 10 myself different ones that i ordered online. guess i could still wear them over the blue and white "safe" ones. if i could manage to breathe that is. ~Georgia


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


I choose not to participate in the current ongoing psyop.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Newfienie, Do you believe that fat people, alcoholics, smokers, and people who have car wrecks because they were on their cell phones should pay all their own medical bills?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Newfienie, Do you believe that fat people, alcoholics, smokers, and people who have car wrecks because they were on their cell phones should pay all their own medical bills?


It was Manfred that said that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

dont forget Alice i'm not the one said that crap. manfred did. in case you didn't know i'm not vacinnated and dont intend to be


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't spotted any mask mandates where I have been, but employees are usually masked. I don't usually wear a mask but keep a stockpile in case.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ok. I missed that. Thanks for not going ballistic. 

Too much going on in my real life to focus.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> masks have always been worn here ever since the start except for a few that are breaking the law when they dont wear them. there for awhile we didn't have hardly any and the rules were relaxed regarding how many allowed in restaurants etc. but now the count is soaring since that party at the university. and rules apply again. i dont know which because i only go to the grocery store and that's early in the morning. i think the count yesterday was over 300.
> 
> i didn't know cloth masks didn't work. until my son told me last night. that's what i have been wearing for a couple years. knock on wood i didn't get anything. on the other hand i didn't believe masks work anyway but i wore them so as not to break the law. i do have plenty of those blue and white ones which he said are safe. i dont see the difference myself. i use to wear one with a liner also but guess i'll have to change.
> 
> a lot of people have spent quite a bit of money on those cloth ones. i have 10 myself different ones that i ordered online. guess i could still wear them over the blue and white "safe" ones. if i could manage to breathe that is. ~Georgia


The ones most people wear are only good for stopping droplets containing viruses but do little to protect against an airborne virus. The ones that do offer protection filter out at least 95% of the virus particles. In the US these are designated as N95 and to be effective they must provide a seal of the face, In other words, no air can come in around the mask. There is another mask designated as K95 that is also acceptable.

Where the real confusion comes in is with partial blocking of the virus. Many people say masks don't work if any particles can get through the mask. Others say that if the mask reduces the amount of virus that gets through, that likely will result in a less severe case of Covid-19.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

There is a mask mandate in my state so I wear one in public indoors.
It’s actually pretty nice not catching any other colds or influenza.
It is kind of interesting in this area that the people who choose to remain maskless in defiance of the mandate all seem to belong to the same sociopath-economic class.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


Being as those vaccinated will get Omicron, how about everyone pays!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> There is a mask mandate in my state so I wear one in public indoors.
> It’s actually pretty nice not catching any other colds or influenza.
> It is kind of interesting in this area that the people who choose to remain maskless in defiance of the mandate all seem to belong to the same sociopath-economic class.


Can you elaborate on the sociopath-economic class piece? Rich people? Poor people? 

Around here the unmasked are a mixed bag. But more people have been wearing them lately.
Some stores require them. Some people think a mandate is coming soon. Kids are all masked up at school all day, from daycare- college.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Can you elaborate on the sociopath-economic class piece? Rich people? Poor people?
> 
> Around here the unmasked are a mixed bag. But more people have been wearing them lately.
> Some stores require them. Some people think a mandate is coming soon. Kids are all masked up at school all day, from daycare- college.


A lower socioeconomic status. Oh, and some teenagers.
Id say about 1/6 of people out at a local downtown shopping venue last weekend were unmasked. Kind of looking like they were daring someone to say something to them.

its kind of amazing that young kids have adapted to mask wearing. My two year old granddaughter has no problems with it. And it’s also nice to not have them sick with colds and the other myriad illnesses kids get so much In winter.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


Of course you do! I believe that those that are vaccinated and in the hospital should pay for the full cost of their treatment for their medical bills because they didn't think they would get it or spread it because they got the vaccination. They just don't care about the rest of society.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> A lower socioeconomic status. Oh, and some teenagers.
> Id say about 1/6 of people out at a local downtown shopping venue last weekend were unmasked. Kind of looking like they were daring someone to say something to them.


But no one said anything to them? I wonder what their response would be.
Some people are looking for a reason to yell or voice their opinions.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> But no one said anything to them? I wonder what their response would be.
> Some people are looking for a reason to yell or voice their opinions.


Oh yeah, I’ve seen a few asked why they weren’t wearing a mask. They got pretty loud.
i did ask one girl who walked right up next to me in Target and loudly coughed in my direction. I asked her where her mask was and she haughtily informed me that I was not allowed to speak to her because she was a minor. 😂


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm really tire of this B.S. Covid is probably something that is here to stay.
Do whatever makes you feel safe and comfortable and quit telling others how to live. If you want the vaccination or want to wear a mask, do so. If you don't like the fact that others aren't wearing masks some places, stay away from those places. If you want to isolate, feel free to do so.
If you're not worried and don't want to wear a mask, do as you please. If a business doesn't want to require masking, etc. that's their business. 

It's been a couple years now, everyone is aware of the risks.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Like Newfieannie I'm being a good, obedient, law-abiding Canadian. I do whatever Dr. Bonnie Henry, our B.C. provincial health officer, tells us to do. Everyone here likes and trusts Dr. Henry. She has an excellent track record globally and some people even wrote a song about her that went viral. Her mantra is _"Be kind, be calm, be safe"_ and that mantra has been made up into posters that are in the front entrances of most public places and businesses. 

Except for people with health exemptions, pretty much everybody here now automatically wears a mask when in public places indoors, the stores, the malls, local transit, etc. And the majority of people who have health exemptions because of being immune compromised don't go out in public anyway. But I don't wear a mask when I'm doing anything outside. I social distance at all times and all places (but I have always done that all my life anyway) and I have observed that social distancing also seems to have finally become automatic with most people. I got my 3 shots, and that's enough for me, I won't be getting any more vaccines. That's my choice.

It's travellers who brought this pandemic down on our heads and I do wish the borders would get shut down again to all non-essential foreign travellers and stay closed for a couple of years. I couldn't care less about the economic effects of that on the tourism industry or about people who want to visit family in other countries.

.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


I think the same about people with health problems caused by their diet and lifestyle. Type 2 diabetes, cardiovascular disease, some cancers, etc.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

We have a communist dictator for a governor, and he has been taking special glee in bullying the school children with strictly enforced mask mandates in schools and on busses. There has been no reduction in sickness, whatsoever. If anything it is much worse. Viruses stick to the mask, and stay right there waiting to contaminate whoever touches the nasty mask, which at some point, they will have to do. Bacteria proliferate on the moist surface of the mask, leading to bacterial sinus infections. I have had to fill 10x the antibiotic prescriptions for the kids during this school year, than at any point in their lives. Masks are disgusting, and make you sick. Unless you wear them for a very short period of time, and have other masked and gloved individuals putting them on for you. If anybody says that making otherwise healthy people should wear a petri dish over their face accomplishes anything beneficial outside of psychological warfare, they are deluded.

Nobody is wearing goggles. Viruses can hit your eyes, and wash into your nasal passages through your tear ducts. Nobody is wearing ear plugs. Viruses can enter your ears and drain into your throat through the Eustachian tubes. Nobody is wearing a tyvek suit that they take off at the door. Viruses can fall all over your clothes and fall out on your counters, or get sucked through ventilation systems and blow all around the room. Nobody is bleaching shoes upon entry or departure. If you have ever actually seen biological security protocols in place, these mask mandate things are laughable. And guess what, people show up to chicken houses, put on disposable tyvec after taking a shower, and wear full face coverings and bleach their shoes, and virus outbreaks still happen in those facilities. Because viruses are so small it is almost impossible to stop them, and it only takes one to produce billions.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oh yeah, I’ve seen a few asked why they weren’t wearing a mask. They got pretty loud.
> i did ask one girl who walked right up next to me in Target and loudly coughed in my direction. I asked her where her mask was and she haughtily informed me that I was allowed to speak to her because she was a minor. 😂


😂 why can't people speak to minors?

In April of 2020 I had a too close lady burp. It was gross and I was not impressed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


Aren't you just precious?

And vaccinated people should be required to quaratine after exposure so they stop spreading it to everyone else. Vaccinated people are spreading this virus. Didn't you notice the case numbers started increasing *after* the CDC said the vaccinated don't have to quarantine?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Fishindude said:


> I'm really tire of this B.S. Covid is probably something that is here to stay.
> Do whatever makes you feel safe and comfortable and quit telling others how to live. If you want the vaccination or want to wear a mask, do so. If you don't like the fact that others aren't wearing masks some places, stay away from those places. If you want to isolate, feel free to do so.
> If you're not worried and don't want to wear a mask, do as you please. If a business doesn't want to require masking, etc. that's their business.
> 
> It's been a couple years now, everyone is aware of the risks.


You talking to me, bro?
We have a state mask mandate in place here and in any situation, in any time period, pandemic or not, coming up to someone and coughing right at them is going to get someone to say something. In a state that mandates masking, in a store that mandates it, it’s pretty freaking egregious behavior.
So I don’t really care if you’re sick of it or not. I’ve lost two friends to Covid.
I might not have if someone had worn a mask when they were supposed to.
In fact, If there is even a remote possibility that wearing one might save someone else’s life, you’re a real dick if you don’t.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Coughing on someone is considered assault now. 

Masks are required in Columbus but only a few of the surrounding cities. Most stores don't have signs saying "masks required" anymore, not even in Columbus. Very few people wear masks even in places that require masks. Even fewer wear them properly.

People aren't social distancing anymore, at all. I don't like that. I have a problem with strangers getting inside my personal space zone.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I am seeing about half the people wearing masks in stores. The employees do. 

I say something to rude people who get into my personal space at stores. 
I try to maintain the 6 foot rule. 
I wear a mask. Get in, and get out. If I see a aisle busy, I skip it. May or
not come back to it. Usually shop with a list. Go early in day. 

I don't say anything to people not wearing a mask. None of my 
business. I just keep a safe distance. 

Thinking my 1x a week shopping might become every 2 weeks.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


 BS , I think China should be footing the bill for this mess


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wellbuilt said:


> BS , I think China should be footing the bill for this mess


I think so too.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

A walrus isn’t a law either. 
It’s a large marine mammal. 
A mandate however is as enforceable as a law. 
the difference is how they came to be. 
One came from a legislature elected by the people, the other by a Governor also elected by the people with the authority to issue mandates.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I have absolutely no idea what mandates are even in place in the two states that I frequent.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

People who don’t wear masks around here are in the socioeconomic class known as common sensers. That being, they are different than the socioeconomic class known as buffoons. Those ppl are recognized by the fact they drive alone wearing a mask, walk down the street alone wearing a mask, and often, they go on forums and blame unvaccinated ppl for everything.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Speaking of certain socio-economic groups wearing masks vs. not:


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

farmerDale said:


> People who don’t wear masks around here are in the socioeconomic class known as common sensers. That being, they are different than the socioeconomic class known as buffoons. Those ppl are recognized by the fact they drive alone wearing a mask, walk down the street alone wearing a mask, and often, they go on forums and blame unvaccinated ppl for everything.


The only antimaskers I know listen to David Icke and think the lizard people are controlling us.
Everyone else, even the antivaxxers wear masks. It’s just suck it up and respect. In my town of 3000 ish people there are probably 3-5 not wearing masks. Perhaps less. 
I personally pull it down the second I leave a store I need my fresh air.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

fireweed farm said:


> The only antimaskers I know listen to David Icke and think the lizard people are controlling us.
> Everyone else, even the antivaxxers wear masks. It’s just suck it up and respect. In my town of 3000 ish people there are probably 3-5 not wearing masks. Perhaps less.
> *I personally pull it down the second I leave a store I need my fresh air.*


Some people have to work there all day, fyi.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Some people have to work there all day, fyi.


I have noticed that they never ever wear N95’s which is what I have on (they work much better). The flimsy blue hospital style or homemade models would be a cinch to wear all day. Heck, many medical services and factory workers already did prior.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

@fireweed farm 

How many N95's does it take to go through an 8 hour work day? Just trying to figure the cost . Since the cloth style mask I have worn the entire time and haven't had Covid now suddenly doesn't work....

I am expendable and all...... wait that's not it. Hmmm.... Oh yeah, essential not expendable. My bad.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't say for sure, from personal experience, if masks help or not. Hubby wears one all day at work and has been sick several times. I wear one sometimes, mostly if I am in a place that requires facial coverings. I just got over a bad, lingering cold, the only time I've been sick since getting over some nasty virus in early 2020.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

We live in the Free State of Florida.
Covid mandates are illegal by state law.
Only medical facilities may mandate mask wearing.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Your health is your personal responsibility, not mine.
Just as my health is my responsibility.


manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

If I can whack you with my 6' walking stick, you're too close.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Our state just started up the indoor mask mandate for everyone again (it was just the unvaccinated, now it's everyone). It's interesting, though, the further you get away from San Francisco and Los Angeles, the more Sheriff's departments and mayors there are saying they won't be enforcing it.

I am seeing more masks than usual at stores, but it doesn't look anywhere near to being 50%. In liberal southern California. People here seem to be getting Covid fatigue.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> Except for people with health exemptions, pretty much everybody here now automatically wears a mask when in public places indoors, the stores, the malls, local transit, etc.


Even stupid poor people?



Paumon said:


> It's travellers who brought this pandemic down on our heads and I do wish the borders would get shut down again to all non-essential foreign travellers and stay closed for a couple of years. I couldn't care less about the economic effects of that on the tourism industry or about people who want to visit family in other countries.


You have no concept of what you just said. Canada, the US and every country in the world would shut down if international trade dried up.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

fireweed farm said:


> The only antimaskers I know listen to David Icke and think the lizard people are controlling us.
> Everyone else, even the antivaxxers wear masks. It’s just suck it up and respect. In my town of 3000 ish people there are probably 3-5 not wearing masks. Perhaps less.
> *I personally pull it down the second I leave a store I need my fresh air.*


So, let me get this straight. You pull down your virtuous N95 mask when you leave the store- not remove and discard or sanitize, just “pull it down”. Do you then pull it back up before entering another store? Do you do this without touching it? Do you have another N95 under the first one to keep you from breathing in the Covidaids that landed on the outside of it? How do you keep the Covidaids particles you’re now breathing onto the outside of it from sticking to it and dislodging the next time you breath through it? 


Let me ask you a serious question.
Are you trying to kill people?!?!

Murderer!

MURDERER!!!

MUR!!!
DER!!!
ER!!!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Fishindude said:


> I'm really tire of this B.S. Covid is probably something that is here to stay.
> Do whatever makes you feel safe and comfortable and quit telling others how to live. If you want the vaccination or want to wear a mask, do so. If you don't like the fact that others aren't wearing masks some places, stay away from those places. If you want to isolate, feel free to do so.
> If you're not worried and don't want to wear a mask, do as you please. If a business doesn't want to require masking, etc. that's their business.
> 
> It's been a couple years now, everyone is aware of the risks.


THIS

We have chosen NOT to get the jab. I USED to participate in some social gatherings (with a paid membership for the family) that now requires either proof of vax or a negative test result proof AND wearing masks at indoor sited. We CHOOSE not to participate, no. And will not as long as these requirements are in place. It's our choice, and we don't stomp around demanding that everyone do it our way.

My place of employment is toying with the idea of mandatory vax. The day that occurs will be my last day there. And they know it.

If I go somewhere, and they require a mask, if I need something, I put a mask on. If they start requiring a negative test, or a 'passport', I will go somewhere else.

I 'might' trust the science, if the science didn't change, weekly/


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

whoa @GunMonkeyIntl 
easy now
😂


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

__





Man Banned From United Airlines After Wearing A Thong As A Mask To Protest Mandates






www.msn.com





because a little laugh is good for us


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> whoa @GunMonkeyIntl
> easy now
> 😂


Sorry. It’s rainy and cold after a week of warm out-
door-working weather.

It’s an Irish coffee morning.

…funny what Irish coffee does to my tolerance for bull****.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


How about those that are vaccinated and get ill enough to see a doctor or be hospitalized pay for their fair share of the cost of the research, production, distribution, application, accounting, etc of the vaccines that the tax payers have and will fund.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> So, let me get this straight. You pull down your virtuous N95 mask when you leave the store- not remove and discard or sanitize, just “pull it down”. Do you then pull it back up before entering another store? Do you do this without touching it? Do you have another N95 under the first one to keep you from breathing in the Covidaids that landed on the outside of it? How do you keep the Covidaids particles you’re now breathing onto the outside of it from sticking to it and dislodging the next time you breath through it?
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a serious question.
> ...


Are you in high school drama class? Hysterical much? Do you talk to people like that in real life? How does that work out? Probably attracts the vocal fringe making it easy to compare notes?
My N95’s (I purchase by the 20 box and reuse as long as I can), they have an over the head and under chin strap. Yes pinch with fingers at nose and pull down to chin.
Safely. No cross contamination When you pull it back up if you need to run into the post office or what have you. Do I use sanitizer? Admit yes I do But mainly after gas pumps. Not as much as a year ago but as a past nail biter I’ve always used it during flu season so nothing new.
Covid 19 doesn’t spread well from surfaces, that has been proven. No need to bleach your groceries for the last year +. Aerosol particles is THE main concern 👌


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Even stupid poor people?
> 
> 
> *You have no concept of what you just said*. Canada, the US and every country in the world would shut down if international trade dried up.


What? 

What are you talking about? You quoted me and then made the above two "out of the blue" comments as a response. But neither one of your responses is relevant to what I posted and they don't make sense to me. I never said anything about the intellect or financial status of people who wear masks and I never said a thing about any kind of international trade. Tourism and non-essential travel has nothing to do with any kind of trade, let alone international trade. 

So who is it that actually has no concept of what was just said? I am concerned about your apparent mental disconnect, confusion and cognitive dissonance that appears to be born out of resentment and hostility and seems to be a recurring thing with you these days. Are you okay? Are you having a lot of stress happening at home? Are you hearing voices inside your head that substitute false concepts and make you imagine unreal or incomprehensible things that didn't actually happen or were never said as you have just done now? I'm sincerely worried about you. I think you have a problem and should speak to your doctor about the imaginary things going on inside your head that are deceiving you. There are diagnostic tests you can take that will determine what your problem is.

.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> But no one said anything to them? I wonder what their response would be.
> Some people are looking for a reason to yell or voice their opinions.



They certainly are looking to make a statement. We remain under a provincial making order and I watched many loudly berate a minimum wage store employee for directing him to a table of masks. 

It may not be the same in other places but our stores face steep fines if patrons refuse to mask. 

Employees don’t make policies and certainly don’t deserve the abuse they are experiencing.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

fireweed farm said:


> Are you in high school drama class? Hysterical much? Do you talk to people like that in real life? How does that work out? Probably attracts the vocal fringe making it easy to compare notes?......


I'm seriously beginning to think somebody tampered with their water down there. Seriously. Not joking.

.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

So, we have people admitting to using mask methods that could kill people, giving us advice on mask wearing. Wow. Mask on, wear, mask off, in the trash, period. To pretend anything else is acceptable, is admitting that the whole mask thing is pretend.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> What?
> 
> What are you talking about? You quoted me and then made the above two "out of the blue" comments as a response. But neither one of your responses is relevant to what I posted and they don't make sense to me. I never said anything about the intellect or financial status of people who wear masks and I never said a thing about any kind of international trade. Tourism and non-essential travel has nothing to do with any kind of trade, let alone international trade.
> 
> ...


I hate repeating myself. Here again is your statement for which you have no concept. The exact same quote I quoted before, and you can't even understand what I said about it.



Paumon said:


> I do wish the borders would get shut down again to all non-essential foreign travelers and stay closed for a couple of years. I couldn't care less about the economic effects of that on the tourism industry


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Riverdale said:


> THIS
> 
> We have chosen NOT to get the jab. I USED to participate in some social gatherings (with a paid membership for the family) that now requires either proof of vax or a negative test result proof AND wearing masks at indoor sited. We CHOOSE not to participate, no. And will not as long as these requirements are in place. It's our choice, and we don't stomp around demanding that everyone do it our way.
> 
> ...


I absolutely have no problem with anyone’s decision to vaccinate or not and respect your decision. 

I do not respect those who vaccinate and bully those who don’t or the unvaccinated who are falsifying vaccination documents.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Sorry, I have worked too long in virology labs with real experts on bio-safety, and seen too much raw data on the efficacy of cloth masks to take them or anyone who insists that I wear one to go to the store, seriously. While a properly fit tested, properly worn, and fresh n-95 does offer protection, not enough of the public know enough on how to wear them properly to make much of a difference by wearing them in public.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I did not think anyone actually claimed either the vax or masks are foolproof. But each offers a layer of protection, and viruses being what they are, I fully support banning the unvaxxed and those not wearing properly fit tested and properly worn n95s from the public venue for the time being until we get past this surge. None of us, of any age or health condition, like the idea of not being able to get the medical care we need if we need it. But there may not be any room in the inn if it turns out omicron does put people in the icu or just in the hospital. Our extended family member who suffered a post covid pe clot this last week, who cannot stand or walk, is likely to be turfed tomorrow simply because other people need the room more. Even a person who will suffer no ill effects if they get the bug does not have any right to inflict that bug on other people out in the public venue.

Interesting statistic I was reading, I think on statistica today, but I was also checking mayo, nih, and cdc so could have been there. In the 2019-2020 flu season 38 million Americans had the flu. 22,000 of them died either with or from it. In the time frame it took for 38 million Americans to get covid, 630,000 of them died with or from it. Sobering. This is not a cold or the flu.

Think of it this way: what if you are a fertile female, or have a beloved family member who is a fertile female. Now, if she wants no babies it is a good thing if she is using birth control, in fact maybe multiple kinds. The more layers of protection she uses the less likely a woman is to get pregnant.

Civilized people, however, do think that if she wants no babies it is up to her to use protection since men have the right to exercise their freedom and rape her anytime they wish.

Civilized people right now also do all they can to avoid the possibility they spread the virus to those for whom protection may not be enough.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

nodak3 said:


> I did not think anyone actually claimed either the vax or masks are foolproof. But each offers a layer of protection, and viruses being what they are, I fully support banning the unvaxxed and those not wearing properly fit tested and properly worn n95s from the public venue for the time being until we get past this surge. None of us, of any age or health condition, like the idea of not being able to get the medical care we need if we need it. But there may not be any room in the inn if it turns out omicron does put people in the icu or just in the hospital. Our extended family member who suffered a post covid pe clot this last week, who cannot stand or walk, is likely to be turfed tomorrow simply because other people need the room more. Even a person who will suffer no ill effects if they get the bug does not have any right to inflict that bug on other people out in the public venue.
> 
> Interesting statistic I was reading, I think on statistica today, but I was also checking mayo, nih, and cdc so could have been there. In the 2019-2020 flu season 38 million Americans had the flu. 22,000 of them died either with or from it. In the time frame it took for 38 million Americans to get covid, 630,000 of them died with or from it. Sobering. This is not a cold or the flu.
> 
> ...


Yikes make that do NOT think men are free to rape.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I hate repeating myself. Here again is your statement for which you have no concept. The exact same quote I quoted before, and you can't even understand what I said about it.


I know what I said and what I didn't say. I said I want the borders closed to non-essential foreign travellers. I did not say anything about closing borders to international trade. That was your own misconception because you think international trade means the same thing as international tourism. 

But here is news for you - tourism and international trade have nothing to do with each other, they don't equate and even when international borders were closed last year to non-essential foreign travellers / tourists it did not have an effect on international trade. Trade and trade negotiations between nations carried on as usual, just like always. 

Your rudeness and insults were uncalled for. You still aren't able to make any civil mannered sense even in your back-peddling and now I don't want an explanation from you nor see more of your back-peddling. Just pay attention to who says what, quit trying to put your own words into other people's mouthes, ignore my posts and for God's sake please try to get some much needed help for yourself for your senseless brain fog.  

.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Our local medical clinic had its share of folks not wearing masks and asking for a confrontation with staff.
Now they have hired a security guard because the workers were getting threatened .
This big security guard quickly stopped the problem just by being there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> I know what I said and what I didn't say. I said I want the borders closed to non-essential foreign travellers. I did not say anything about closing borders to international trade. That was your own misconception because you think international trade means the same thing as international tourism.
> 
> But here is news for you - tourism and international trade have nothing to do with each other, they don't equate and even when international borders were closed last year to non-essential foreign travellers / tourists it did not have an effect on international trade. Trade and trade negotiations between nations carried on as usual, just like always.
> 
> ...


Backtrack

And if you had any recall at all, it was you that did all the insulting and continued on with it in this post. Jeeze, are you that self unaware?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

nodak3 said:


> I did not think anyone actually claimed either the vax or masks are foolproof. But each offers a layer of protection, and viruses being what they are, I fully support banning the unvaxxed and those not wearing properly fit tested and properly worn n95s from the public venue for the time being until we get past this surge. None of us, of any age or health condition, like the idea of not being able to get the medical care we need if we need it. But there may not be any room in the inn if it turns out omicron does put people in the icu or just in the hospital. Our extended family member who suffered a post covid pe clot this last week, who cannot stand or walk, is likely to be turfed tomorrow simply because other people need the room more. Even a person who will suffer no ill effects if they get the bug does not have any right to inflict that bug on other people out in the public venue.
> 
> Interesting statistic I was reading, I think on statistica today, but I was also checking mayo, nih, and cdc so could have been there. In the 2019-2020 flu season 38 million Americans had the flu. 22,000 of them died either with or from it. In the time frame it took for 38 million Americans to get covid, 630,000 of them died with or from it. Sobering. This is not a cold or the flu.
> 
> ...


Not if she uses a condom that is as effective as a cloth mask.

If these forms of "protection" work, why is it that the areas that have lockdowns, mask enforcements, social distancing, and vaccine passports are having new highs in infection, much of it from Delta?

Your logic would only hold up if these ineffective measures of preventing infection actually worked. What does work are things like 1% diluted Povidone-iodine nasal spray, antiseptic mouthwash with cetylpyridinium chloride (e.g. ScopeTM, ActTM,CrestTM), 1% povidone/iodine solution or ListerineTM with essential oils, and immune support therapy.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Not if she uses a condom that is as effective as a cloth mask.
> 
> If these forms of "protection" work, why is it that the areas that have lockdowns, mask enforcements, social distancing, and vaccine passports are having new highs in infection, much of it from Delta?
> 
> Your logic would only hold up if these ineffective measures of preventing infection actually worked. What does work are things like 1% diluted Povidone-iodine nasal spray, antiseptic mouthwash with cetylpyridinium chloride (e.g. ScopeTM, ActTM,CrestTM), 1% povidone/iodine solution or ListerineTM with essential oils, and immune support therapy.


I live in Washington with mask mandates and we are doing pretty well right now. Same with Oregon and California, Hawaii, and New Mexico. Not sure about Illinois 
What states are you talking about. Are there more than six states with mask mandates?
New York is hot pretty hard but they just restarted their mask mandate a week or so ago.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

nodak3 said:


> I did not think anyone actually claimed either the vax or masks are foolproof. But each offers a layer of protection, and viruses being what they are, I fully support banning the unvaxxed and those not wearing properly fit tested and properly worn n95s from the public venue for the time being until we get past this surge. None of us, of any age or health condition, like the idea of not being able to get the medical care we need if we need it. But there may not be any room in the inn if it turns out omicron does put people in the icu or just in the hospital. Our extended family member who suffered a post covid pe clot this last week, who cannot stand or walk, is likely to be turfed tomorrow simply because other people need the room more. Even a person who will suffer no ill effects if they get the bug does not have any right to inflict that bug on other people out in the public venue.
> 
> Interesting statistic I was reading, I think on statistica today, but I was also checking mayo, nih, and cdc so could have been there. In the 2019-2020 flu season 38 million Americans had the flu. 22,000 of them died either with or from it. In the time frame it took for 38 million Americans to get covid, 630,000 of them died with or from it. Sobering. This is not a cold or the flu.
> 
> ...


The thing of it is, any mask isn't going to protect for long. There is a deal called filter loading. It means that the stuff in the air and being exhaled by the user clog up filters rather quickly. What masks do, is give people a false sense of security. They think they are safe so they get a little closer, or, hang out a little longer.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Washington Coronavirus Map: Tracking the Trends


Check our interactive coronavirus map for the latest trends in Washington by county, plus recommendations on what they mean for you.




www.mayoclinic.org













Florida Coronavirus Map: Tracking the Trends


Check our interactive coronavirus map for the latest trends in Florida by county, plus recommendations on what they mean for you.




www.mayoclinic.org





Florida is wide open. One giant party, not a mask in sight.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> The thing of it is, any mask isn't going to protect for long. There is a deal called filter loading. It means that the stuff in the air and being exhaled by the user clog up filters rather quickly. *What masks do*, is give people a false sense of security. They think they are safe so they get a little closer, or, hang out a little longer.


What masks do (as in cloth masks, 3 ply masks or any mask not worn properly or by someone trained to use them properly) is make people think they are smarter/better than others, even though they have no idea of what they are talking about, and damage small children's development. Carry on.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> Washington Coronavirus Map: Tracking the Trends
> 
> 
> Check our interactive coronavirus map for the latest trends in Washington by county, plus recommendations on what they mean for you.
> ...


The thumbnails they used are a little misleading. The heat maps on the site show a pretty marked difference. If you play the 60 day animations, Washington state has been worse off than Florida the whole time.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This map shows differently, and we don’t seem to be having any problems here. No issues with the hospitals and no crowding either.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

There are zero cases in Gondor according to this map. 








Interactive Map of Middle-Earth - LotrProject


High resolution interactive map of J.R.R. Tolkien's Middle-earth with timeline of events, character movements and locations.



lotrproject.com


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> This map shows differently, and we don’t seem to be having any problems here. No issues with the hospitals and no crowding either.
> View attachment 103663


The map seems to show that Washington state is NOT doing as well as Florida.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

I don a mask for the birds...they get pretty excited to see me when they're running low on mash.

I did like going out and about better when more people were staying home. Been in/out of all 3 big home improvement too much lately for room addition and those employees were masked with recommended mask signs on doors. Ordered a chair at a big furniture store, some employees had masks hanging around their necks, few customers around and they were bare. Grocery (with state liquor store) has had required mask sign on the door for a couple months after taking it down from early on, but haven't seen anyone thrown out yet. I do feel more vulnerable. VA med facility has never let up. There's a pharmacy in our county can provide monoclonal antibodies, so that actual early treatment is available vs. the stay home until you need a ventilator approach...if it works for the new and improved variants.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

10 Undeniable Proofs That Mask Mandates Work


Still don't believe mask mandates work? Over and over, we've screamed "DIE, YOU SCIENCE DENIER!" in your face, and yet you still doubt the science.




babylonbee.com





Well there you go. The stage coach robber thing finally convinced me.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> The ones most people wear are only good for stopping droplets containing viruses but do little to protect against an airborne virus. The ones that do offer protection filter out at least 95% of the virus particles. In the US these are designated as N95 and to be effective they must provide a seal of the face, In other words, no air can come in around the mask. There is another mask designated as K95 that is also acceptable.
> 
> Where the real confusion comes in is with partial blocking of the virus. Many people say masks don't work if any particles can get through the mask. Others say that if the mask reduces the amount of virus that gets through, that likely will result in a less severe case of Covid-19.





Danaus29 said:


> Aren't you just precious?
> 
> And vaccinated people should be required to quaratine after exposure so they stop spreading it to everyone else. Vaccinated people are spreading this virus. Didn't you notice the case numbers started increasing *after* the CDC said the vaccinated don't have to quarantine?


_vaccination_ has likely caused mutations


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> The thing of it is, any mask isn't going to protect for long. There is a deal called filter loading. It means that the stuff in the air and being exhaled by the user clog up filters rather quickly. What masks do, is give people a false sense of security. They think they are safe so they get a little closer, or, hang out a little longer.


Last I heard, the virus dies on the mask after 12 hours after using the mask. 
A mask is also a great social distancing reminder. If someone has a mask perhaps they are fragile or maybe even sick. Give them space.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

fireweed farm said:


> Last I heard, the virus dies on the mask after 12 hours after using the mask.
> A mask is also a great social distancing reminder. If someone has a mask perhaps they are fragile or maybe even sick. Give them space.


This implies that the virus is alive. Check the science on that, by most accepted definitions a virus does not meet qualifications for life. Maybe say non-infectious or inert, but to say die implies that it was alive.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

barnbilder said:


> This implies that the virus is alive. Check the science on that, by most accepted definitions a virus does not meet qualifications for life. Maybe say non-infectious or inert, but to say die implies that it was alive.


Splitting hairs is always helpful when you have nothing but wit to offer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

nodak3 said:


> I did not think anyone actually claimed either the vax or masks are foolproof. But each offers a layer of protection, and viruses being what they are, I fully support banning the unvaxxed and those not wearing properly fit tested and properly worn n95s from the public venue for the time being until we get past this surge. None of us, of any age or health condition, like the idea of not being able to get the medical care we need if we need it. But there may not be any room in the inn if it turns out omicron does put people in the icu or just in the hospital. Our extended family member who suffered a post covid pe clot this last week, who cannot stand or walk, is likely to be turfed tomorrow simply because other people need the room more. Even a person who will suffer no ill effects if they get the bug does not have any right to inflict that bug on other people out in the public venue.
> 
> Civilized people right now also do all they can to avoid the possibility they spread the virus to those for whom protection may not be enough.


Vaccinated people get and spread covid too. That was established months ago. Vaccinated people don't have to quarantine after exposure. Maybe the CDC should change that requirement since the vaccinated are spreading covid.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

fireweed farm said:


> Splitting hairs is always helpful when you have nothing but wit to offer.


Just trying to show other people how uninformed you are before they use your advice to engage in the harmful and deadly practice of masking. But you want to kill people, so I know it does no good to change your mind, what little there is of it. Masks are stupid. People that say we need masks (outside of operating rooms) are stupid.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


I believe the vaccinated are driving the mutations and also unwittingly spreading the disease.

They should foot the entire bill for all covid impacts to the economy.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Still waiting for when they start vaccinating the illegals that are being shipped all over the country, you know for that extremely contagious and dangerous illness.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

tarbe said:


> I believe the vaccinated are driving the mutations and also unwittingly spreading the disease.
> 
> They should foot the entire bill for all covid impacts to the economy.


They should also foot the bill for the increase in crime and the shortage of qualified workers we will experience when all these kids that have been exposed to this silliness grow up.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Big_Al said:


> We live in the Free State of Florida.
> Covid mandates are illegal by state law.
> Only medical facilities may mandate mask wearing.


Ah yes, the state governed by Ron DeathSentence.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sorry. It’s rainy and cold after a week of warm out-
> door-working weather.
> 
> It’s an Irish coffee morning.
> ...


Nothing wrong with that!

I say keep drinking....


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

colourfastt said:


> Ah yes, the state governed by Ron DeathSentence.


Quite the opposite. Much better to live in a state that treats covid like what it is, instead of something it isn't. The states with the mandates are basically practicing witchcraft, with the help of media, and the number of people that have fallen to the hex is staggering. Masks help feed into the spell.

There is a reason people that are otherwise healthy people can die from a disease that people on death's door often don't know they have. It's witchcraft.








Voodoo Death I


Hex death is not restricted to tribal societies — it may visit hospitals.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> Last I heard, the virus dies on the mask after 12 hours after using the mask.
> A mask is also a great social distancing reminder. If someone has a mask perhaps they are fragile or maybe even sick. Give them space.


If you are wearing the same mask for 12 hours, that mask is just for show, it isn't doing squat to protect anyone. And people, who don't know how truly ineffective masking usually is are put at ease by others wearing masks and tend to get closer, not give them more space.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> Still waiting for when they start vaccinating the illegals that are being shipped all over the country, you know for that extremely contagious and dangerous illness.


That won't happen if you think about it. 

Illegals aren't bound by our laws as we have seen time and time again. Therefore, if they have a reaction to the vaccine, they could sue the makers of that vaccine. 

That's why I believe they are not being vaccinated. Big pharm lobbyists.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Here hardly anyone is wearing a mask. Went into the pharmacy the other day. Big sign on the door says must wear mask. I had mine on and went inside. 

20 workers on the back and not one has a mask on so I took mine off too. 

The guard at the hospital is gone now. They are letting people visit at will now. I'm sure if you don't have a mask on they would say something but everyone had one on anyway. 

I have not seen one mask at the college. Not one in over 2 months. 

Maybe we are all zombies and really dead. That or we are stage coach robbers. Our hospital isn't full. The emperor is naked.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I went to the hospital for a mammogram today. Unlike 4 months ago when hubby had x-rays, they did not meet you at the door and require you to put on a fresh, new hospital issue mask. They let me wear a cloth one and didn't make any cooments about it. There wasn't even a box of masks for people to take one from. The people at the reception desk weren't wearing masks properly anyway.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm praying for a merkel


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> There is a mask mandate in my state so I wear one in public indoors.
> It’s actually pretty nice not catching any other colds or influenza.
> It is kind of interesting in this area that the people who choose to remain maskless in defiance of the mandate all seem to belong to the same sociopath-economic class.


Would that be creative craftspeople and entrepreneurs who run businesses and have a mind of thier own? Usually in the mid to upper financial levels?

That seems to be who isn't wearing them here.

Or are you trying to make a snarky and totally narrow minded cliche?

The ones who are driving alone in thier cars are a whole other level of goofy.

All that being said, I tend to wear my gaiter when I go in to a store. Small town, not one employee I know would say anything, but I don't want to cause them any issues from the management, so I comply if needed.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> why can't people speak to minors?
> 
> In April of 2020 I had a too close lady burp. It was gross and I was not impressed.


That is gross whether covid related or not. Ick.

Same as when someone who is vaping blows a huge cloud of lung fog all over the area as you walk into a store 

Some folks are just nasty. Covid or not.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been paying attention to masking lately. I'm seeing an uptick of no masks and our area is currently in an upswing of covid. I notice many seniors maskless which is surprising. The rest of the maskless appear to be of all ages and socioeconomic levels. I guess people feel invincible once they've had the vaccine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Our new case counts went from around 5,000 a day to 8,000 a day, to record highs the past few days and nearly 16,000 the last 24 hours. People are wearing masks in places where they aren't required. I haven't seen this many people wearing masks since the first mask mandate in spring of last year.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Clem said:


> I'm praying for a merkel
> View attachment 103756


The proper name is morel, and they won't be up until around April here.


----------



## Lilly pearl (May 12, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> Being as those vaccinated will get Omicron, how about everyone pays!


Vaccinated can get it, and still spread it. Mask do not protect you. It is a proven fact. A lot of people are being scammed. Fauci has been exposed for the liar he is. He did ungodly experiments on Beagle puppies, as well as Foster children, babies.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

I am so past the "courtesy" mask thing. If people do not have the courtesy to learn about microns, virus sizes, mask inefficiencies, MERV ratings, agent stupidity and the biggest cons in history, they deserve little respect. Especially if it's furthering the con.

Too many are forgetting, or are ignoring the vacillating claims about the efficacy and safety of the profit drugs, the PCR tests (lies), the censoring of relative facts (e.g., injury and death rates from drugs, including what's being done to children), the lies about hospitals overflowing claims we'll have bodies dropping in the streets (they are, but it's after the obscenely profitable, ineffective shots).

Locally, more and more people are waking up to that it's well past time the martial law being imposed by overreaching agent be halted.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Aren't you just a special *_*.

Those who take the time to look into such matters know the for profit companies making TRILLIONS from the drugs passed as covid medicines cannot produce valid medicines in the time frames we are talking. More so is the case with so called strains that seem to have, magically, eradicated flue. They know as many who took shots are being infected with flu or whatever is being touted as the next never ending round infection cannot be discounted as overthrows of sanity and freedom. They know the 74% and similar claims about how many cases of covid are hogwash.

In short, they know much of this is political BS from which a select few will become even more FILTHY rich than the already are. That includes public servants with NO qualifications to push drugs or tell us about diseases. With exception of the likes of Carlson, JFK Jr. and others the incompetents mock. That reaches to the reason we have FIFTY-ONE constitutions - our agents cannot be trusted.

The CDC does not have agent in every clinic, hospital and testing station across the land conducting specialty test to determine IF someone has covid instead of flu, or strain 4.0 version1.0.

In the end, those who recognize flu shots, out of which the Swine Flu debacle came, give grounds to say the VERY SAME of you.



manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

I, probably, know more about micron filtration in mask and whole room filtration than 99% or better of those on this site. Hell, my three dust collectors filter at a finer level than than most masks (damn sure finer than spittle stopping surgeon's masks) at one half micron. Then there's my home filtration system which, at MERV 13, all but the rare respirator I've seen people wear. From that, I can say you are spot on.



Lilly pearl said:


> Vaccinated can get it, and still spread it. Mask do not protect you. It is a proven fact. A lot of people are being scammed. Fauci has been exposed for the liar he is. He did ungodly experiments on Beagle puppies, as well as Foster children, babies.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


Seriously???? I suppose smokers should have to pay for hospitalizations because they chose to smoke. And non compliant diabetics, what about overweight people who have high blood pressure or heart attacks or strokes. After all they could have prevented these illnesses by listening to their doctors. You ask for others to care about YOUR health, but show no compassion about others. BTW unless they are N95’s, they aren’t going to work.


----------



## Eutychus2 (Jul 22, 2021)

Had to laugh. Some people still do not realize that the virus is readily transmissible by contaminated air/aerosols making contact with a person's eyes.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Let us not forget the margarine and hydrogenated shortening con. We could go to all the agent approved [FDA] drugs pulled from the market, after being approved, but which maimed and killed too.



TxHorseMom said:


> Seriously???? I suppose smokers should have to pay for hospitalizations because they chose to smoke. And non compliant diabetics, what about overweight people who have high blood pressure or heart attacks or strokes. After all they could have prevented these illnesses by listening to their doctors. You ask for others to care about YOUR health, but show no compassion about others. BTW unless they are N95’s, they aren’t going to work.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Ah yes, the state governed by Ron DeathSentence.


He will be President before the decade is out.
And I can't wait.
He is Trump without the immature antics.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Big_Al said:


> He will be President before the decade is out.
> And I can't wait.
> He is Trump without the immature antics.


I agree, I think he’s a shoe in. We have something to look forward to. I have a son in Florida, and always tell him how lucky he is to live there.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Im all for fat people and smokers paying more for their own healthcare. Being fat and smoking is a choice .
Why should we all have to pay for their mistakes?


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

r


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

newfieannie said:


> i didn't know cloth masks didn't work. until my son told me last night. that's what i have been wearing for a couple years. knock on wood i didn't get anything. on the other hand i didn't believe masks work anyway but i wore them so as not to break the law. i do have plenty of those blue and white ones which he said are safe. i dont see the difference myself. i use to wear one with a liner also but guess i'll have to change.
> 
> a lot of people have spent quite a bit of money on those cloth ones. i have 10 myself different ones that i ordered online. guess i could still wear them over the blue and white "safe" ones. if i could manage to breathe that is. ~Georgia


Right, yet the government insists, do you wonder why? I do not have the answer, but I do not trust bullies.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

manfred said:


> Im all for fat people and smokers paying more for their own healthcare. Being fat and smoking is a choice .
> Why should we all have to pay for their mistakes?


So by your standards, why should I have to wear masks (esp. since they do not work)?


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

MoonRiver said:


> The ones most people wear are only good for stopping droplets containing viruses but do little to protect against an airborne virus. The ones that do offer protection filter out at least 95% of the virus particles. In the US these are designated as N95 and to be effective they must provide a seal of the face, In other words, no air can come in around the mask. There is another mask designated as K95 that is also acceptable.
> 
> Where the real confusion comes in is with partial blocking of the virus. Many people say masks don't work if any particles can get through the mask. Others say that if the mask reduces the amount of virus that gets through, that likely will result in a less severe case of Covid-19.


and science say being outdoors kills the science (and vitamin D, Zinc, etc)


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> There is a mask mandate in my state so I wear one in public indoors.
> It’s actually pretty nice not catching any other colds or influenza.
> It is kind of interesting in this area that the people who choose to remain maskless in defiance of the mandate all seem to belong to the same sociopath-economic class.



I just got over the flu


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


So should all those unvaccinated illegals can pay for their own treatments?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

A lady standing in the parking lot at Food Lion today.. Smoking and wearing a mask between puffs!!!


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> Mask wearing had gotten pretty slack around here. At the grocery store this morning, all the employees were properly wearing their masks and all their suppliers were wearing masks. About 50% of customers were also wearing masks. I went to Lowes and the same thing. It seems people are getting worried again.


Same here. I think it is a non-confrontive protest.


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

TripleD said:


> A lady standing in the parking lot at Food Lion today.. Smoking and wearing a mask between puffs!!!


So why didn't she punch a hole in it? Oh, I get it. She was afraid of breathing second hand smoke.


----------



## jaybeasley11101963 (Nov 29, 2021)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.


So YOU trust your GOVERNMENT to make your decisions. You must be willing to give up your rights no matter what the GOVERNMENT tells you.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

doozie said:


> My County has recommended masks again about two weeks ago.


Same here...hospitalizations are up again


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

barnbilder said:


> We have a communist dictator for a governor, and he has been taking special glee in bullying the school children with strictly enforced mask mandates in schools and on busses. There has been no reduction in sickness, whatsoever. If anything it is much worse. Viruses stick to the mask, and stay right there waiting to contaminate whoever touches the nasty mask, which at some point, they will have to do. Bacteria proliferate on the moist surface of the mask, leading to bacterial sinus infections. I have had to fill 10x the antibiotic prescriptions for the kids during this school year, than at any point in their lives. Masks are disgusting, and make you sick. Unless you wear them for a very short period of time, and have other masked and gloved individuals putting them on for you. If anybody says that making otherwise healthy people should wear a petri dish over their face accomplishes anything beneficial outside of psychological warfare, they are deluded.
> 
> Nobody is wearing goggles. Viruses can hit your eyes, and wash into your nasal passages through your tear ducts. Nobody is wearing ear plugs. Viruses can enter your ears and drain into your throat through the Eustachian tubes. Nobody is wearing a tyvek suit that they take off at the door. Viruses can fall all over your clothes and fall out on your counters, or get sucked through ventilation systems and blow all around the room. Nobody is bleaching shoes upon entry or departure. If you have ever actually seen biological security protocols in place, these mask mandate things are laughable. And guess what, people show up to chicken houses, put on disposable tyvec after taking a shower, and wear full face coverings and bleach their shoes, and virus outbreaks still happen in those facilities. Because viruses are so small it is almost impossible to stop them, and it only takes one to produce billions.


finally, someone who speaks up and tells it like it is. And all of it are facts. Thank you.


----------



## Linda Mama Homestead (Nov 7, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> Mask wearing had gotten pretty slack around here. At the grocery store this morning, all the employees were properly wearing their masks and all their suppliers were wearing masks. About 50% of customers were also wearing masks. I went to Lowes and the same thing. It seems people are getting worried again.


Where is here? In my area there is full complance but that is the state mandate.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

manfred said:


> Folks that don't wear masks have no concern for others. Not hard at all to wear a mask. I believe unvacinated people should pay the full cost of their medical bills caused by covid.





jaybeasley11101963 said:


> So YOU trust your GOVERNMENT to make your decisions. You must be willing to give up your rights no matter what the GOVERNMENT tells you.


Good observation, @jaybeasley11101963, which I would take one step further:

Some people are willing to give up their rights, and will encourage the government to seize the rights of those who refuse to be beaten into submission. These same people will further take away others' basic human rights (access to health care) because they are scared spitless over fear propaganda.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------

